
Why do serial entrepreneurs exist - ph0rque
http://avichal.wordpress.com/2012/03/30/why-do-serial-entrepreneurs-exist/
======
jd
Although there are certainly some entrepreneurs who do everything in
anticipation of a big reward in the end, this isn't true for me or for any of
the entrepreneurs I know.

It's the work itself that's rewarding. It's creating something from nothing
that's rewarding. It's having happy users and customers that's rewarding.

The "reward of a distant payoff" theory outlined in the blogpost indeed only
explains serial entrepreneurs, not why people start companies in the first
place. But this is strange. We have no concepts like "serial painter" or
"serial poet". We think it's only natural that people who feel compelled to
paint still feel compelled to paint 5 years or a decade later, and it's the
same for nearly any other endeavor. Entrepreneurship isn't different, and I
can't think of any reason why we would expect it to be.

So when successful entrepreneurs choose not to try again I expect this to be
for other mundane reasons: wanting to spend more time with the family, to
catch up on stuff they missed out on, to travel, or to pursue other dreams.

------
j45
Why do creators create..?

The same reason:

\- Why painters paint.

\- Why writers write.

It's nice to see some science behind this, I hope though it doesn't feed a
habit of wanting to understand our own desire and need to create in lieu of
creating.

